# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  [cần giúp đỡ]: Không lắp được đai ốc vào vít me

## PhamThang

Chào các bác 

Em là thành viên mới toe, trẻ, và cũng mới tập tành chơi CNC. Em đang tự mình thiết kế và gia công một máy CNC router build đầu tiên của mình:






Nhìn chung mọi việc đi đúng hướng và theo đúng những gì em hình dung trong đầu, mọi thứ chuyển động mượt mà trơn tru, em cũng đã có các phương án để cân chỉnh lại mặt phẳng lắp đặt linear guide sau để máy chính xác hơn rồi. Em đang rất lạc quan vào kết quả.
Thế nhưng hôm qua em đã hoàn toàn thất bại khi lắp đai ốc-vít me, cả 3 đai ốc vít me 2010 em mua về đều không lắp được và phải lấy bát ra mà hứng bi T__T, bị kẹt cứng ngay từ khi bắt đầu vặn vào. Sau đó em có mày mò tự nhồi lại bi vào đai ốc lại được, toàn bộ vào hết rãnh và đường hồi tiếp, tiếp theo em vẫn không thể nào lắp được dù thử bao nhiêu lần đi nữa, dù làm đúng kỹ thuật. em có quan sát thấy một số điểm bất thường sau:
-Đai ốc-vít me của TBI nhưng không có logo và mã số in chìm trên thân đai ốc (thực tế là thân đai ốc hoàn toàn trống trơn)
-SFU của TBI không có 2010 theo catalog, mà họ báo giá cho em là dòng SFU 
-Vít me là bước 10, 2 đầu mối, tuy nhiên đai ốc chỉ có 1 rãnh và một đường hồi tiếp duy nhất


Em có khiếu nại với đơn vị bán hàng tuy nhiên họ trả lời là họ đã test trơn tru rồi và khẳng định đấy là hàng của TBI, họ bảo em gửi lại để họ lắp cho tuy nhiên họ sẽ không nhận lại đai ốc đã rơi bi  :Frown: . 

Các bác cứu em với, có bác nào đã sử dụng đai ốc vít me của TBI có thể xác nhận là có phải toàn bộ các loại đai ốc của TBI đều có in chìm logo và mã số chống hàng giả trên thân không? có thể sử dụng đai ốc 1 đầu mối (single start) cho vít me 2 đầu mối  (double start) như đơn vị bán hàng nói không ạ? 
Việc này đang ảnh hưởng đến kinh tế của em và đả kích nghiêm trọng vào sự tự tin cho con máy đầu này của em  :Frown:

----------


## PhamThang

Chào các bác

Mong các bác giúp em, em có mua bộ đai ốc- vít me bi từ 20 bước 10 từ một đơn vị ở Hà Nội, tổng cộng là 3 bộ, tuy nhiên ngay lần đầu tiên lắp em đã thất bại và phải lấy bát ra mà hứng bi, đai ốc vịt me kẹt cứng ngay từ những vọng vặn đầu tiên, vặn cố thì nghe rào rạo sau đó vặn ngược trở ra thì rơi bi, dù em vẫn đè ống cốt giữ bi của đai ốc chặt vào đầu trục, sau đó em có tự mày mò nhồi lại được hết bi vào đai ốc, lấp hết rãnh và đường hồi tuy nhiên vẫn không sao lắp được dù thử bao nhiêu lần đi nữa. Em quan sát thấy một số điểm bất thường sau:
-Đai ốc - vít me của TBI nhưng trên thân đai ốc không có in chìm logo và mã chống hàng giả của TBI
-SFU của TBI không có 2010 theo catalog nhưng không hiểu sao các đơn vị vẫn báo giá là SFU
-Vít me là loại bước 10, 2 đầu mối nhưng đai ốc chỉ có một đường rãnh và một đường hồi duy nhất.

Em có khiếu nại với đơn vị bán tuy nhiên họ khẳng định là chỉ bán hảng của TBI và họ đã test trơn tru trước khi gửi cho em, họ bảo em gửi lại để họ lắp cho nhưng sẽ không nhận lại các đai ốc đã rơi bi  :Frown:  .Vì là lần đầu lắp nên em không biết là em đã lắp sai kỹ thuật do không có kinh nghiệm hay là vấn đề là do đai ốc - vít me nữa. Các bác giúp em với
-Bác nào đã sử dụng TBI có thể xác nhận là có phải mọi đai ốc của TBI đều có in chìm logo và mã số chống hàng giả không hay loại có loại không ạ?
-Đai ốc 1 đầu mối có thể lắp vào được vào vít me 2 đầu mối như đơn vị bán hàng nói không ạ
-Em nên làm gì bây giờ ạ, cả 3 đai ốc đều rơi bi rồi nhưng được em nhồi lại ? :Frown:

----------


## thuhanoi

Đai ốc xem lại có đúng là 2 đầu mối không? Nếu 2 đầu mối nhưng chỉ 1 rãnh (đầu môí) có bi thì vẫn lắp được nhưng tải chỉ còn 1/2 .    còn đúng là loại 1 rãnh bi (1 mối) là hổng có lắp được cho vít 2 mối do độ nghiêng rãnh bi không trùng khớp. Theo mô tả có thể họ giao nhầm loại.

----------

PhamThang

----------


## ngocbh2001

bỏ bi vào lai dai oc là vô cùng khó,hơn nữa nếu bỏ không đủ bi sẽ dẫn đến độ rơ,không còn chính xác.

----------


## PhamThang

> Đai ốc xem lại có đúng là 2 đầu mối không? Nếu 2 đầu mối nhưng chỉ 1 rãnh (đầu môí) có bi thì vẫn lắp được nhưng tải chỉ còn 1/2 .    còn đúng là loại 1 rãnh bi (1 mối) là hổng có lắp được cho vít 2 mối do độ nghiêng rãnh bi không trùng khớp. Theo mô tả có thể họ giao nhầm loại.


Em dồn bi vào chỉ một lỗ vào của đường hồi duy nhất là nó lấp đầy một vòng tuần hoàn luôn ạ, chỉ có một rãnh đấy không còn rãnh nào khác. Vậy là loại 1 đầu mối đúng không bác?  :Frown: 
cảm ơn bác đã quan tâm

----------


## PhamThang

> bỏ bi vào lai dai oc là vô cùng khó,hơn nữa nếu bỏ không đủ bi sẽ dẫn đến độ rơ,không còn chính xác.


Em giữ ống cốt để chặn bi rơi ra xong cứ dồn dần bi xuống 1 lỗ của đường hồi, nó đi từ đường hồi ra rồi bị đẩy vào rãnh, cứ thế vòng quanh ống cốt và vòng lại đầu vào đường hồi bên này cho đến khi hết bi. làm xong thì nó có thể quay tròn quanh ống cốt trơn nhẹ, không có bi rơi ra, như vậy là đúng kỹ thuật chứ ạ?  :Frown:

----------


## nnk

cho cái hình chứ thầy bói xem voi kiểu gì mà được

----------


## PhamThang

> cho cái hình chứ thầy bói xem voi kiểu gì mà được


Đây bác, vùng màu đỏ là 2 đầu đường hồi nối vào 1 rãnh tuần hoàn, ngoài ra không có gì thêm ạ

----------


## dungtb

Nếu không có trong catalog của TBI thì đương nhiên không phải là hàng của hãng rồi, hơn nữa lại không có logo của TBI thì chẳng phải là mọi chuyện rõ ràng rồi sao

----------

PhamThang

----------


## PhamThang

> Nếu không có trong catalog của TBI thì đương nhiên không phải là hàng của hãng rồi, hơn nữa lại không có logo của TBI thì chẳng phải là mọi chuyện rõ ràng rồi sao


Vâng bác, ý là em muốn xác mình là có đúng tất cả các sản phẩm đai ốc của TBI đều có logo không hay là loại có loại không ạ. Em cần thu thập đủ bằng chứng trước khi khiếu nại họ lần nữa  :Frown:

----------


## thanhtruottbi

> Chào các bác
> 
> Mong các bác giúp em, em có mua bộ đai ốc- vít me bi từ 20 bước 10 từ một đơn vị ở Hà Nội, tổng cộng là 3 bộ, tuy nhiên ngay lần đầu tiên lắp em đã thất bại và phải lấy bát ra mà hứng bi, đai ốc vịt me kẹt cứng ngay từ những vọng vặn đầu tiên, vặn cố thì nghe rào rạo sau đó vặn ngược trở ra thì rơi bi, dù em vẫn đè ống cốt giữ bi của đai ốc chặt vào đầu trục, sau đó em có tự mày mò nhồi lại được hết bi vào đai ốc, lấp hết rãnh và đường hồi tuy nhiên vẫn không sao lắp được dù thử bao nhiêu lần đi nữa. Em quan sát thấy một số điểm bất thường sau:
> -Đai ốc - vít me của TBI nhưng trên thân đai ốc không có in chìm logo và mã chống hàng giả của TBI
> -SFU của TBI không có 2010 theo catalog nhưng không hiểu sao các đơn vị vẫn báo giá là SFU
> -Vít me là loại bước 10, 2 đầu mối nhưng đai ốc chỉ có một đường rãnh và một đường hồi duy nhất.
> 
> Em có khiếu nại với đơn vị bán tuy nhiên họ khẳng định là chỉ bán hảng của TBI và họ đã test trơn tru trước khi gửi cho em, họ bảo em gửi lại để họ lắp cho nhưng sẽ không nhận lại các đai ốc đã rơi bi  .Vì là lần đầu lắp nên em không biết là em đã lắp sai kỹ thuật do không có kinh nghiệm hay là vấn đề là do đai ốc - vít me nữa. Các bác giúp em với
> -Bác nào đã sử dụng TBI có thể xác nhận là có phải mọi đai ốc của TBI đều có in chìm logo và mã số chống hàng giả không hay loại có loại không ạ?
> ...


Cầo
Chào Anh ! 
Em bên CTY hàng TBI chính hãng Đài Loan tại Việt Nam ! Tất cả những hàng chính hãng của TBI đều phải có logo chính hãng kèm theo số seri xuất sưởng ! Để bên em có thể kiểm tra ngày sản xuất và ngày xuất đi của nó khi nào ! 
0989 181 041

----------

PhamThang

----------


## Tuấn

Lúc bác nhận hàng là đai ốc với vitme mỗi thứ 1 nơi ạ ?

----------


## PhamThang

> Lúc bác nhận hàng là đai ốc với vitme mỗi thứ 1 nơi ạ ?


Vâng bác, cả 2 cùng một đơn vị bán theo bộ nhưng các đai ốc được chứa trong túi nhựa,ống được giữ bằng dây thít, còn các vít me được bọc giấy và bó lại

----------


## Fusionvie

Cụ hỏi mà tiết kiệm ảnh, trong khi ảnh là thứ chuyển tải thông tin chính xác nhất. Cụ chụp cả vít, đai ốc ở nhiều góc độ lên đây xem nào. Nhớ phỉa chụp cả vít với đai ốc cùng nhau, sau đó chụp riêng, chụp closed up chi tiết chỗ quan trọng.

----------


## Tuấn

> Vâng bác, cả 2 cùng một đơn vị bán theo bộ nhưng các đai ốc được chứa trong túi nhựa,ống được giữ bằng dây thít, còn các vít me được bọc giấy và bó lại


Oái oăm nhỉ. Em cũng mua đồ mới mấy lần nhưng chưa thấy ai gửi rời cho em cả. 

Bên nào bán cho bác vậy ? Bác cho cái tên lên đây để bà con còn biết mà tránh.

Vụ lắp bi không dễ nhưng cũng làm đc bác ạ. Bên bán gửi riêng cho bác là em đã thấy ko ổn rồi. Bi chừ bác có gửi lại cũng chả ăn thua. Vì nếu họ có kĩ thuật thì đã chả gửi riêng cho bác. 

Thui bác ở đâu thì xem có ae nào ở gần chạy qua lắp lại bác ạ. Coi như gặp xui vậy

----------


## cncmaster

Trên mạng có clip hướng dẫn lắp đai ốc với vitme mà, nếu đai ốc có ông nhựa để tránh làm rơi bi thì bác phải lắp vitme cùng lúc tháo ông nhựa ra. video hướng dẫn đây bác: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUKk04wm-wo

----------

PhamThang

----------


## PhamThang

Cảm ơn các bác đã quan tâm bài viết, việc xác minh là không cần thiết nữa vì e gần như tìm ra là cty đã bán hàng không chính hãng cho em
Danh tính cty em xin giữ kín chỉ cần họ giải quyết cho e ổn thỏa, em chỉ muốn được xử lý thôi chứ không định làm ảnh hưởng đến việc kinh doanh của họ

----------


## motogia

Ặc, hết ý kiến...
Câu trả lời bên cung cấp hàng thế này thực sự nếu vào mình cũng khó mà chấp nhận. Chưa cần phán là hàng chuẩn hay fake, nhưng việc yêu cầu hàng còn như mới để đủ điều kiện nhận lại, vậy như mới ở đây là như thế nào ?? ..?... trong khi người mua hàng đã phải tự lắp, vậy nếu lắp không được thì được coi là hỏng hay không hỏng????
@ bác chủ, bác thử kiểm tra lại xem, hàng họ gửi có đúng không, cũng có hồi họ gửi hàng theo kiểu râu ông cắm cằm bà.
Việc fake hay un-fake em hóng để học hỏi thêm...

----------


## Fusionvie

> Cảm ơn các bác đã quan tâm bài viết, việc xác minh là không cần thiết nữa vì e gần như tìm ra là cty đã bán hàng không chính hãng cho em
> Danh tính cty em xin giữ kín chỉ cần họ giải quyết cho e ổn thỏa, em chỉ muốn được xử lý thôi chứ không định làm ảnh hưởng đến việc kinh doanh của họ


Em sợ cách nghĩ của bác,

----------


## CKD

> Lúc bác nhận hàng là đai ốc với vitme mỗi thứ 1 nơi ạ ?


Đồ mua mới là đai ốc và ốc riêng nhé bác.
Cả con trượt lẫn thanh trượt cũng riêng.

Để lắp, bên trong con trượt hoặc đai ốc có ống dẫn định hướng. Nếu xử lý đầu thanh trượt hay đai ốc đúng kỹ thuật thì cứ thế đẩy hoặc vặn vào. Không có chuyện rớt bi ạ.

Trường hợp đầu gà đít vịt thì em chưa thấy. Dù là đồ hãng hay clone thì vẫn vào à. Việc lẫn có thể do khác lô sản xuất, hoặc nhân viên bán lộn.
Cũng đã từng vứt 2 con ốc vì vặn không vào dù là mua mới. Nhưng gấp nên mua luôn cái khác cho nhanh. Với đã mua đồ clone rồi thì việc này chấp nhận.
Em chỉ thấy có điểm khác biệt là đồ clone nó lắc (rơ) hơn đồ hãng. Cũng như chất lượng gia công thấy tệ hơn. Đặc biệt, mấy cái chổ hồi bi á.

Em có mớ HIWIN, chổ hồi bi là kim loại, hình hột xoày.
Cũng có mớ HIWIN, chổ hồi bi bằng nhựa cứng, hình hột xoày.
Cũng có mớ HIWIN, chổ hồi bi bằng nhựa, hình tròn  :Smile: 
Cái nào lõm thì cái tròn là lõm roài. Còn nhựa với kim loại thì... em không biết.

----------

PhamThang, Tuấn

----------


## nhatson

clip hd vặn nut vào từ hãng>> nên đồ mới nut chưa vặn vào là bthường

em mua thì thường nut vặn vào vì em nghi ngờ khả năng của mình  :Smile:  nên em iu cầu người bán gắn vào cho em  :Smile: 

em nghĩ khó lòng chứng thực là chánh hãng hay ko. giờ chuyện đó ko quan trọng, giờ chì cần xác nhận gắn vào hok được>> hok dúng chất lượng >> trả hoặc đền

----------

PhamThang

----------


## sieunhim

Mới đọc lại thấy e nói sai òi  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Hi vọng bên bán hỗ trợ cho bác chủ giải quyết vấn đề

----------

PhamThang

----------


## Trần Hoàng Nam

Thương bác , đâu đó cũng là 1 bài học kinh nghiệm
Về khung máy của Bác thấy lạ quá
Trượt vuông có độ chịu tải gấp 5-10 lần trượt tròn và ưng dụng chống rung động cao. Sao bác lắp như vậy lạ vậy bác ?

----------


## motogia

> Thương bác , đâu đó cũng là 1 bài học kinh nghiệm
> Về khung máy của Bác thấy lạ quá
> Trượt vuông có độ chịu tải gấp 5-10 lần trượt tròn và ưng dụng chống rung động cao. Sao bác lắp như vậy lạ vậy bác ?


bác ơi, như bác nói, trượt vuông cùng size với trượt tròn chịu tải 5-10 lần, nghĩa là ray tròn chịu 1 tấn, thì ray vuông chịu được 10 tấn ạ, bác có thể chia sẻ thông tin thêm được không ạ

----------


## Trần Hoàng Nam

> bác ơi, như bác nói, trượt vuông cùng size với trượt tròn chịu tải 5-10 lần, nghĩa là ray tròn chịu 1 tấn, thì ray vuông chịu được 10 tấn ạ, bác có thể chia sẻ thông tin thêm được không ạ


Gửi bác catalogue 
Vi dụ đối với cùng size 25 :
1. Trượt vuông TRH25FN : Tải trọng động 2581 kgf
2. Trượt tròn LM25: Tải trọng động 980N ~ 98 kgf
=> 2.581 kgf vs 98 kgf

----------

Gamo, motogia

----------


## motogia

Thanks bác đã chia sẻ

----------

